# Monk's Cowl?



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm thinking of trying to find someone to sew a robe and cowl for me for Halloween. I found a very cool robe pattern (it's McCall's 3789; technically it's a Gandalf robe not a monk's) And now need to top it off. I don't want a one-piece hooded robe but a separate big cowl to wear on top of the robe; big enough that I can cover my face with black netting and just have this cavernous hood-full-of-shadow effect.

Can someone who sews (you know who you are, Kellie!) point me in a direction? I've tried Googling for a pattern and can't find a danged thing.

Help? I'm way out of my element here.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Revenant said:


> I'm thinking of trying to find someone to sew a robe and cowl for me for Halloween. I found a very cool robe pattern (it's McCall's 3789; technically it's a Gandalf robe not a monk's) And now need to top it off. I don't want a one-piece hooded robe but a separate big cowl to wear on top of the robe; big enough that I can cover my face with black netting and just have this cavernous hood-full-of-shadow effect.
> 
> Can someone who sews (you know who you are, Kellie!) point me in a direction? I've tried Googling for a pattern and can't find a danged thing.
> 
> Help? I'm way out of my element here.


'tis easy. Let's see if I can find those SCA cowl links....

http://members.cox.net/moirandalls/cowl.htm


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Aelwyn! I'm amazed at how scarce the information is online about this garment; one that I thought was sort of iconic.

I'll just need to add to the dimensions of the hood a bit... that's such a simple design it should be easy to tweak. :jol:


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

It is indeed a REALLY easy garment to make, and you can even hand sew one probably in about an hour. 

If you have any questions or issues, let me know.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is there a free robe link, too?


----------

